# Sticky  Look Here First For Free Photo Editing Software



## Guyzer

I just though it was time to start a thread on where people can locate *FREE* Image Editing Software.
In order to make it easy and user friendly I suggest posters provide a link along with a brief explanation as to it's capabilities.
I'll start it off.
******************************************************************

This little app called " Image Resizer " ( for XP users only ) is brought to you by Microsoft as part of their Power Toys for XP. When used it will give you three selections to resize. For this site it's best that posted pictures be no larger than 640 x 480 which allows the majority of users to view the picture without having to scroll sideways. It will automatically add a new file name and place the picture in the same folder that your selection was made from.

You can find the download it here on the right hand side of the page about 3/4 of the way down. http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx
Once downloaded, locate the file and double click it to begin the install process. It only takes seconds. To use the app just locate the picture you want to resize from within the folder, right click it, select " Resize Pictures ", choose the preset size you want and it's done.


----------



## thecoalman

Gimp - http://www.gimp.org



> GIMP is the GNU Image Manipulation Program. It is a freely distributed piece of software for such tasks as photo retouching, image composition and image authoring. It works on many operating systems, in many languages.


---------------

Neat Image - http://www.neatimage.com/index.html



> Neat Image is a filter designed to reduce visible noise and grain in photographic images produced by digital cameras and scanners. Neat Image is indispensable in low-light (indoors, night, astro) and high-speed (sport, action) photography. It is a tool for both professional photographers and digital image processing enthusiasts


This is one of my favorites, the freeware version is slightly limited such as only being able to output high quality jpg's instead of lossless formats but for final processing of an image it's outstanding. I do a lot of video work and frequently use screenshots from the video in other applications and this is invaluable for cleaning up very noisy images from old VHS. Also works well for cleaning images that you have scaled up. Standalone or Photoshop plug-in.

Sample:









--------------------------

Exifer- http://www.friedemann-schmidt.com/software/exifer/

This is image utility program for viewing, editing or even stamping images with EXIF data. Has some other features as well.


----------



## flavallee

*IRFANVIEW 3.98*

http://www.irfanview.com/

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Squashman

Paint.Net
http://www.getpaint.net/index.html

And Picasa has some Editing functions.
http://picasa.google.com/


----------



## ferrija1

PhotoFiltre http://www.photofiltre.com/

There is both a free and $$ version



> PhotoFiltre is free for a private, non commercial or educational use (including non-profit organizations).
> In this case, registration is not necessary. But commercial or professional use requires a registration.


----------



## buck52

Kind of why I didn't sticky it at first... Why are you guy/girls deleting posts so quickly?

buck


----------



## hewee

Graphics-Other Tools
http://lists.thedatalist.com/pages/Graphics-Other_Tools.htm

Graphics-Edit & Viewers
http://lists.thedatalist.com/pages/Graphics-Edit~Viewers.htm

http://www.pricelesswarehome.org/2006/PL2006GRAPHICS.php

http://www.imagespro.com/

http://www.bakhter.com/index.html


----------



## Guyzer

buck52 said:


> Kind of why I didn't sticky it at first... Why are you guy/girls deleting posts so quickly?
> 
> buck


I had a brain burp and we got it sorted out. How did you know what we did?


----------



## CTPhil

My new favorite is FastStone. It does an amazing number of things for freeware.


----------



## face1

pretty good for cropping & resizing
no layers and limited text though


----------



## Noyb

Anyone have any opinions about ... http://www.getpaint.net/


----------



## Stoner

I found this free software over at Microsoft Research.
It's in the developmental stages, but looks promising.
I haven't tried it yet, but I think some of the camera buffs here might like to play around with it.

One is called Group Shot
http://research.microsoft.com/projects/GroupShot/

which linked to another app:
Interactive Digital Photomontage
http://grail.cs.washington.edu/projects/photomontage/
This was posted at the IDP site:


> This is research software and code, and thus very messy and poorly-documented. It is likely to contain bugs. We do not promise that it works, and we do not promise to support it. Use at your own risk!


----------



## Littlefield

http://www.pixmantec.com/products/rawshooter_essentials.asp

Raw Shooter essentials is a great free raw converter .RSP use to be a paid version .I have it ,but it is no longer available .Adobe bought them out. Adobe has lightroom beta. for free.

http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/lightroom/


----------



## buck52

Littlefield said:


> http://www.pixmantec.com/products/rawshooter_essentials.asp
> 
> Raw Shooter essentials is a great free raw converter


Does it handle .NEF files?


----------



## Stoner

Autostitch for panoramic merges.

http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~mbrown/autostitch/autostitch.html


----------



## neothepoison

Can Anyone give me Image Compressor Software????

Specially 4 GIF


----------



## ferrija1

Noyb said:


> Anyone have any opinions about ... http://www.getpaint.net/


Fast and basic image editing app. Great for quick fixes.


----------



## Guyzer

Microsofts RAW Image Viewer.............
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/digitalphotography/prophoto/raw.mspx

*Supported File Types and Camera Models*

The software supports the following image types:

- Canon EOS RAW images (.crw, .cr2, .tif)

- Nikon Electronic Format images (.nef)

- Bitmap images (.bmp)

- JPEG images (.jpg, .jpe, .jpeg)

- Windows Metafile images (.wmf)

- Tagged Image File Format images (.tif, .tiff)

- Graphics Interchange Format images (.gif)

- Portable Network Graphics images (.png)

The following new camera models are supported in the version 1.0 (Build 50) release of the Microsoft RAW Image Thumbnailer and Viewer:

- Canon EOS 1D Mark IIn

- Canon EOS 5D

- Nikon D2Hs

- Nikon D50

- Nikon D70s

- Nikon D200*

Camera models already supported in version 1.0:

- Canon EOS 1Ds

- Canon EOS 1D Mark II

- Canon EOS 1Ds Mark II

- Canon EOS D30

- Canon EOS D60

- Canon EOS 10D

- Canon EOS 20D

- Canon EOS Digital Rebel (300D)

- Canon EOS Digital Rebel XT

- Canon Powershot G2

- Canon Powershot G3

- Canon Powershot G5

- Canon Powershot G6

- Canon Powershot Pro1

- Canon Powershot s30

- Canon Powershot s50

- Canon Powershot s70

- Nikon D1

- Nikon D1x

- Nikon D2H

- Nikon D2x

- Nikon D70

- Nikon D100

- Nikon D200*

- Nikon Coolpix 8800

- Nikon Coolpix 5700


----------



## ymfoster

Noyb just announced an update for Irfanview 3.99

you can get it at Tucows as well as plugins for 3.99 .......

http://www.irfanview.com/ ...... or at

http://www.tucows.net/start_dl/194967_75076_8870/dlp/


----------



## thumb10.40

This one is good for basic photo edits but it also has some good color tools. The rotation tool is maybe the one I use it most for.

http://picasa.google.com/


----------



## bassetman

Thanks for the link (orig.) Wimpy, cool stuff there!


----------



## MowermanEd

Free programs here: http://www.vicman.net/vicmangofree.htm

I've tried the REd Eye Removal tool and love it more than Photoshop! It's quick and easy. I haven't tried any of the other ones but some do look promising.


----------



## ferrija1

MowermanEd said:


> Free programs here: http://www.vicman.net/vicmangofree.htm
> 
> I've tried the REd Eye Removal tool and love it more than Photoshop! It's quick and easy. I haven't tried any of the other ones but some do look promising.


I don't like the interface of some of those programs......otherwise they are great.


----------



## Guyzer

ferrija1 said:


> I don't like the interface of some of those programs......otherwise they are great.


I gave them a Hotmail e-mail addy so they could send me the download links and never did get anything. Did you use an ISP assigned addy, Hotmail or Google?


----------



## ferrija1

I think I gave them a MSN or Gmail address.


----------



## Guyzer

ferrija1 said:


> I think I gave them a MSN or Gmail address.


The Gmail addy worked so I thought I would give the Cartoon one a shot. You are right the interface isn't that great but the program works and it's free. I can't see where I would use it but what the heck. I have a few relatives I could have fun with. Here's an example of one I played with for about 2 minutes. ( I did apologize to Hoover, poor little bugger )


----------



## ferrija1

Wimpy369 said:


> The Gmail addy worked so I thought I would give the Cartoon one a shot. You are right the interface isn't that great but the program works and it's free. I can't see where I would use it but what the heck. I have a few relatives I could have fun with. Here's an example of one I played with for about 2 minutes. ( I did apologize to Hoover, poor little bugger )


 

Say sorry to Hoover for me, I just had to.


----------



## hewee

Now that is cool. Can you save it as a gif that plays tru your effect too?


----------



## ferrija1

hewee said:


> Now that is cool. Can you save it as a gif that plays tru your effect too?


Yeah, just a second.......


----------



## hewee

ferrija1 said:


> Yeah, just a second.......


13 Minutes Ago and counting is a very long scound.


----------



## ferrija1

> 13 Minutes Ago and counting is a very long scound.


First, get Firefox 2.0, it has a built-in spell checker.  Second, I had to redo it too see if it would do anything other than fade the pictures (as opposed to the ears gradually getting larger and the head gradually twirling) but that's all it does and I can't find a place to upload it because it's a 6 MB GIF.


----------



## hewee

Thanks I see I did miss spelled second. 

But thanks for letting me know you can make a gif and I know with all the frames the file can be very big because I have made them 5 to 10 MB and bigger.

You can upload up to 200 MB here.
http://www2.bigupload.com/upload2.php?r=1

Just be sure to to fill in the "File Description" box or your have to do so and then upload it again. The other boxes you can leave blank.


----------



## ferrija1

Hoover.Gif.Zip by Bigupload.Com


----------



## hewee

Thanks that was cool ferrija1.


----------



## ferrija1

Sure.......uh-oh, Wimpy's on!


----------



## Guyzer

ferrija1 said:


> Sure.......uh-oh, Wimpy on!


What kind of player do I need to watch it?


----------



## ferrija1

Wimpy369 said:


> What kind of player do I need to watch it?


Anything that plays GIFs.


----------



## thumb10.40

The regular picture and fax viewer plays giffs.


----------



## deubanks

Serif PhotoPlus 6.0

http://www.freeserifsoftware.com/sof...us/default.asp

Tutorials available for download on same website.
__________________
If you do nothing unexpected, nothing unexpected happens.
Great opportunities to help others seldom come, but small ones surround us every day.


----------



## zzz

sorry,
it is useless to me.
a little more info on your recommendations would be helpful.
(now I have to uninstal it...no biggie...)

all my images are 300 dpi; so if I have to change the resolution I might as well change the size in the same window and save to optimized .jpg.
it's more trouble than it's worth.

if a software writer (other than Microsucks) wrote it they would have ;
1) changed resolution to 72dpi.
2) optmized the image (jpg).
3) resized the image.

Only my opinion...
AZ


----------



## Noyb

Do What ??? &#8230; I&#8217;m confused ... did I miss something ???
Changing the DPI without changing the overall Image size does not change the resolution.
There&#8217;s no such thing as an Optimized jpeg &#8230; and changing an image to a jpeg is the last thing one wants to do.
The only reason I know to resize an image is to reduce the file size.

What are you trying to Do ??
Rather than HiJack this sticky &#8230; How about a new post regarding your problem/question.


----------



## zzz

Pardon,
I thought you were resizing images for the web.
AZ

oh...there is such a thing as an optimized jpg.
oh...what kind of resolution are you talking about?
oh...changing the image to jpg is the first thing you want to do for the internet.
oh...the other reason to resize an image is so that it fits a monitor screen.

I didn't know this was a sticky?
If so, how did I manage to post to it?

Best Regards,
AZ;-)


----------



## Noyb

Then resizing might be a good idea .. and for animations .. did you mean optimized gifs.
If you have questions .. how about a separate topic .. not in this sticky Topic..


----------



## ferrija1

zzz said:


> Pardon,
> I thought you were resizing images for the web.
> AZ
> 
> oh...there is such a thing as an optimized jpg.
> oh...what kind of resolution are you talking about?
> oh...changing the image to jpg is the first thing you want to do for the internet.
> oh...the other reason to resize an image is so that it fits a monitor screen.
> 
> I didn't know this was a sticky?
> If so, how did I manage to post to it?
> 
> Best Regards,
> AZ;-)


Sticky means they're on the top of a thread list and locked means you can't post in them.


----------



## zzz

hmm,
see ya 'round (maybe).
AZ

PS> all I see is "Post a Reply"...
Enjoy!
AZ


----------



## kath100

Here is a free download from Microsoft called Photo Info,

Microsoft Photo Info enables easy editing of "metadata" for digital photographs from inside Windows Explorer

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/digitalphotography/prophoto/photoinfo.mspx


----------



## zzz

Hi'
Here is my favorite freeware app.[RUNit]
I've used it for years and use it all day long.

What does it do? Well, since you asked...

I simply run my mouse-pointer to the edge of the window - right click - and launch any program on my computer. (fast!)

http://www.onlythebestfreeware.com/program.asp?program_id=33

Enjoy 
AZ


----------



## ferrija1

zzz said:


> Hi'
> Here is my favorite freeware app.[RUNit]
> I've used it for years and use it all day long.
> 
> What does it do? Well, since you asked...
> 
> I simply run my mouse-pointer to the edge of the window - right click - and launch any program on my computer. (fast!)
> 
> http://www.onlythebestfreeware.com/program.asp?program_id=33
> 
> Enjoy
> AZ


Go find a thread in Reviews and post it there, this is a photo-editing software thread.


----------



## zzz

ferrija1 said:


> Go find a thread in Reviews and post it there, this is a photo-editing software thread.


whatever you say boss

oh...don't you open your photo-editing apps?

enjoy!
ok...FREEWARE PHOTO EDITING.
Buy Adobe Photoshop and download thousands of free plugins-actions-styles-brushes-gradients-patterns-textures-shapes-etc, etc, etc...


----------



## gurelil

I use Paint Shop Pro 9 (which is not free) for photos that need repair, coloring or "heavy" editing. Any program with layers should be fine I think. Free programs are Picasa and some specific editing programs from www.vicman.net I've also started to use Helicon I have the trial version I don't know which features will disappear later. 
I find tools from mediachance (all free) like clearskin, colorcastfx blackframe hotpixels very useful for editing.
Lutfiye


----------



## brosen

Did you try either of those programs? did they work as expected?


----------



## brosen

Sorry, from page 1, Auto Stich and Group Shot is what i was asking for.


----------



## Noyb

Autostitch is Amazing ... It works better than expected.
I just got thru adding it to my Laptop ... Cause I'll be using it there ... This evening.
http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~mbrown/autostitch/autostitch.html


----------



## zzz

gurelil said:


> I use Paint Shop Pro 9 (which is not free) for photos that need repair, coloring or "heavy" editing. Any program with layers should be fine I think. Free programs are Picasa and some specific editing programs from www.vicman.net I've also started to use Helicon I have the trial version I don't know which features will disappear later.
> I find tools from mediachance (all free) like clearskin, colorcastfx blackframe hotpixels very useful for editing.
> Lutfiye


------------------------------------
 
I will add to gurelil's list of Mediachance freeware programs.
This little gem is simplicity it'self. I used it for years.
http://www.mediachance.com/digicam/enhancer.htm
AZ


----------



## vreyens

Hi All
I came across this today, Raw Photo Editor
check it out.
Barry


----------



## ferrija1

vreyens said:


> Hi All
> I came across this today, Raw Photo Editor
> check it out.
> Barry


That looks like a pretty nice application.


----------



## KMW

Hmmm that looks interesting Barry, supports olympus, downloading as we speak lol :up:


----------



## ferrija1

Noyb said:


> Autostitch is Amazing ... It works better than expected.
> I just got thru adding it to my Laptop ... Cause I'll be using it there ... This evening.
> http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~mbrown/autostitch/autostitch.html


Doesn't Photoshop have something like that, too? Have you ever used it?


----------



## Noyb

Yes ... But Autostitch is Much Better.


----------



## ferrija1

Noyb said:


> Yes ... But Autostitch is Much Better.


Ok, I'll try it sometime.


----------



## Noyb

ferrija1 said:


> Ok, I'll try it sometime.


The scenery in NY.
Attach 1 ... is using Photoshop ... a lot of work still needed ... I don't think it liked all 6 photos.
Attach 2 ... is using Autostitch ... Fully Automatic .. No preassembly or post touch up needed.


----------



## ferrija1

Noyb said:


> The scenery in NY.
> Attach 1 ... is using Photoshop ... a lot of work still needed ... I don't think it liked all 6 photos.
> Attach 2 ... is using Autostitch ... Fully Automatic .. No preassembly or post touch up needed.


Wow, that Ps one is worse than I would have thought.


----------



## zzz

Stoner said:


> Autostitch for panoramic merges.
> 
> http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~mbrown/autostitch/autostitch.html


I thought this was a freeware thread?
duh 

hi Buck 
AZ


----------



## Noyb

Autostitch is freeware


----------



## zzz

Noyb said:


> Autostitch is freeware


Sorry...All I see is a Demo.
Enjoy~
AZ


----------



## Noyb

That's it.
It expires after a while ... Just get another.
My fear is that he'll go commercial .. and drop the demo freebee.


----------



## zzz

Noyb said:


> That's it.
> It expires after a while ... Just get another.
> My fear is that he'll go commercial .. and drop the demo freebee.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 OK, I thought I might be missing something. (sometimes they make a freeware version that is hard to find.

Here's a nice collection.
http://www.sticksite.com/freesoft.htm

Enjoy!
AZ


----------



## StanC

Anybody have a review of Picassa?

StanC


----------



## Guyzer

StanC said:


> Anybody have a review of Picassa?
> 
> StanC


A quick Google search gave me this. There are a wack of others.....
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1759,1752155,00.asp


----------



## Noyb

StanC said:


> Anybody have a review of Picassa?


See topic 20 & 22 here ...
http://www.techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm

Do you want an Organizer or a Viewer n Editor ?


----------



## StanC

Want a view & editor. Now have Picassa


----------



## StanC

Thanks Guyzer
Just what I was looking for

StanC


----------



## rbrager

I also use:
PhotoPlus - www.serif.com This is not a freebie but it isn't very expensive.

XnView - www.xnview.com
photobie - www.photobie.com very good for creating gif like pics
Photo Story 3 - microsoft.com a very good slide show creator that works well with Movie Maker 2
Movie Maker 2 - I like this because I usually take both stills and video of the same thing or event. With PS3 I can create a lead-in track before the video which extends the story.


----------



## StanC

Thanks RBRAGER

StanC


----------



## Ziggy1

Love Autostitch, made the attached image from 8 shots (verticle)

For free program Photostory 3 from Microsoft is pretty cool, not really an editor but thought I'd mention it.


----------



## StanC

Thanks Ziggy
I'll take a look at PhotoStory

StanC


----------



## popeyecartoon

After vacationing I noticed all my pics are wider than tall. But I would like the pics with people in them to show the proper proportion instead of looking on the squat side of things. So is there a way to correct this? The standard resizing programs just don't seem to cut it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Noyb

The first guess would be that you have a wide screen monitor ..
and your display driver settings are for a 4:3 Monitor.
This will result in a display 20% wider than it should be.

This should display as a perfect Circle/Square...


----------



## popeyecartoon

Yes it does show as you describe, a perfect Circle/Square. I have a 19 inch CRT screen and a 19 inch LCD screen and both show my problem.


----------



## Noyb

If you display my test image as a perfect circle/square then there's nothing wrong with you computer <> monitor set up.

I'll PM you my Email address ... Send me a couple of pictures that best illustrate the squat.
I may need a little help here ... Can I host these pics for others to see ?

I've requested that this conversation be move from this Sticky thread.


----------



## Commodore64

The guys over at www.AsktheAdmin.com have a great intro to Gimp and why it's so useful in today's graphics world.


----------



## rbrager

I have been Trying Photobie. It is a lot like GIMP or Photo Shop. Its biggest problem seems to be a Lack of basic documentation. The are several tutorials to help with many of its more exotic features. Its nicest feature is that it is free.


----------



## rbrager

My vote goes to a combination of Photobie (www.photobie.com) and a PhotoShop plug-in Virtual.Photographer from optikVerve (www.optikVerve.com.

Photobie as downloaded is a powerful editor but they have added an interface to use ".8bf" photoshop plug-ins / filters. Most of the filters work, a few do not and the Photobie developers would like to know about them to make future version of Photobie more robust.


----------



## hewee

Darn rbrager I just came here to post on Photobie and you got here first. I was wanting to try the program out but got 98SE so can't.

The other site seems to be down.


----------



## guoyuchuang

I find a very good free download web site.
http://www.giveawayoftheday.com
__________________________________________
Have a try, you always find a right way.


----------



## hewee

45 Best Freeware Design Programs

40 Best Open Source Graphic Programs

85+ Free Killer Resources Every Designer Should Know

15 Free Online Image Editors


----------



## ferrija1

Here's the graphic design folder of my bookmarks...

http://www.pixel2life.com/tutorials/adobe_photoshop/
http://good-tutorials.com/
http://studio.adobe.com/us/search/s...opic=0&type=all&level=Intermediate+/+Advanced
http://www.thelightsrightstudio.com/Digital-Darkroom.htm
http://www.tutorialized.com/
http://graphicssoft.about.com/od/photoshop/

http://sanibel.gotdns.com/~wikiuser/microPhotoWiki/index.php/List_of_stock_photography_agencies
http://search.deviantart.com/?section=browse&qh=boost:popular+age_sigma:24h+age_scale:5&q=brushes
http://graphicdesign.about.com/
http://www.akpro.net/v3/adobepsdownloads.html

http://www.maxpower.ca/free-icons/2006/03/05/
http://www.famfamfam.com/lab/icons/
http://www.iconarchive.com/category/object-icons.html
http://www.powstock.com/
http://www.dezinerfolio.com/downloads/
http://www.vecteezy.com/gallery


----------



## hewee

Thanks ferrija1


----------



## hewee

Blacksmith-Suite 3.0 Free

http://www.blacksmith3d.com/

Blacksmith3D - Suite is an all in one solution which includes all of our products in a single program (Paint, Morph and Modeler). You can paint on the object at any time during the morphing process. This allows you to paint texture maps that fit your morph target perfectly (prevent the stretching effect that some morph targets have on the texture).


----------



## dojo

Thanks for a great thread...I've tried several suggested here but ended up finding one on my own that had everything on my wish list: ease of use, gamma correction, clone tool, paint tool, easy size reduction, ability to bring in several photos at once, and a text tool.

It's Paint.net and it started as an undergraduate college project in collaboration with Microsoft. Here is the information and a screenshot http://www.getpaint.net/index.html

Great interface for those of us who want comprehensive but simple photo editing. I like it alot!


----------



## ferrija1

Paint.NET is great, and by the way it was the fifth suggestion.


----------



## hewee

Read more here about the Blacksmith3D-Paint-Freeware 3.0.
http://www.renderosity.com/mod/forumpro/showthread.php?thread_id=2713606

It will tell the main limitations between the Blacksmith3D-Paint-Freeware and Blacksmith3D-Paint (commercial) version.


----------



## Guyzer

For those of you that like to remove digital noise from your photos here is a program that will work for you. It's called Neat Image. Even though it's classed as a demo I don't think it has an expiry date.

This was provided to me by another member that for some reason asked me to post the link. He supplied me with a before and after pic and it's quite impressive.

Get it here.............
http://www.neatimage.com/download.html


----------



## hewee

TwistedBrush 13.9
http://www.pixarra.com/product.html

Get the TwistedBrush Free Edition
http://www.pixarra.com/download.html

Then if you buy the paid version you get Free Upgrades Forever.


----------



## Rick_in_Fla

Olympus Master 2 is free to download and use. You must supply an email address to recieve the download link.

Olympus Master 2


----------



## ferrija1

Rick_in_Fla said:


> Olympus Master 2 is free to download and use. You must supply an email address to recieve the download link.
> 
> Olympus Master 2


That's looks like a pretty nice app.


----------



## mark_jump2top

i've been looking for a great photo editing software for quite sometime.. im glad i ran through this post.


----------



## jonow

Thanks i was looking for somethign liek this


----------



## ferrija1

Glad this thread helped you guys.


----------



## =bEC$=

Hi all,
As a total noob to photo editing software, and now even more confused after looking thru these different programs, i was wondering what freeware you would reccomend for me?

Im after something that i can add different effects to my photos, as well as warp them etc, like the picture of the cat (its so cute).
If possible, id like a program that i can make those moving avatars too. 

Thanks,
Bec


----------



## Noyb

I use the freeware Irfanview for my basic Image Viewing n Editing ...
http://www.irfanview.com/
Then the Non-freeware Photoshop CS2 for the advanced editing that you mentioned.

Some more freeware suggestions ... http://www.techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm


----------



## ferrija1

Paint.NET.
http://www.getpaint.net/


----------



## T-Bone

Does anyone know if any of the free editing softwares listed above support .pdf format? I'm trying to find a free program that I can use to open a pdf, then convert it to jpg or bmp. I would then use that program to further edit the image (resize, adjust color, etc). Basic functions - nothing fancy, but has to open pdf's.

Thanks!


----------



## ferrija1

http://www.print-driver.com/howto/converting/convert_adobe_pdf_to_jpeg.htm
http://www.google.com/search?btnG=Google+Search&q=pdf+to+jpeg


----------



## hewee

I was going to say FastStone Capture but it is not free any more but you can still get the last free version.
But it will not open a .pdf file but it will open many image formants and you can then save in many formats and saving as a .pdf is one of them. So it does what you want but the other way around.

But try looking here.
http://lists.thedatalist.com/pages/PDF_Tools.php

You know it is not free but shareware butGraphic Workshop Professional does a whole lot of formats.
I have Graphic Workshop but not the Professional version and will look for it. I installed it years ago but then just copy the folder to a zip and can now run it from the zipped without having to install it again.
It too was shareware but has never stopped working. You get when you close the program down a voice that says please register GraphicWorkshop. http://www.mindworkshop.com/alchemy/gwspro.html
Ok I just found mine and also from looking at the site I don't think it does .pdf but it sure does a lot of converting so let me take a look and it will not open .pdf. But hey after 10 years it still works. http://www.mindworkshop.com/alchemy/gwspro.html

Ok IrfanView will open .pdf
http://www.irfanview.com/

Supported file formats in IrfanView
http://www.irfanview.com/main_formats.htm


----------



## permanent_denial

Hi all,

I was looking through all the different links given, and I was wondering whether anyone can recommend some software for what I am trying to do! Ideally something free.

I am trying to take four separate digital photos, which are stored on my PC, take a person out of each, and put them all into one photo together. I might need to resize the people in the photos too.

I'm trying to put together one photo of four kids, who never seem able to look at the camera at the same time! lol

I'd be grateful for some suggestions, thanks!


----------



## Noyb

Photoshop Elements 6.0 ... But it's not freeware.

You could post your pictures here ...
http://forums.techguy.org/photo-album/296598-photo-repair-workshop.html
Someone will probably do it for you.
Free and no learning curve required.


----------



## Noyb

Haven't used any of these, But here's some freeware Image editing suggestions ..
http://www.techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm#21

The reason why I suggested Elements 6.0 .. It seems to have a new tool might do what you want.
http://blogcritics.org/archives/2007/10/17/120956.php ... look down to photo blending ..

With this tool, it might be advantageous to shoot several shots of kids in a group ..
then choose the good faces and let Elements do all the work.


----------



## Rick_in_Fla

Noyb said:


> Haven't used any of these, But here's some freeware Image editing suggestions ..
> http://www.techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm#21
> 
> The reason why I suggested Elements 6.0 .. It seems to have a new tool might do what you want.
> http://blogcritics.org/archives/2007/10/17/120956.php ... look down to photo blending ..
> 
> With this tool, it might be advantageous to shoot several shots of kids in a group ..
> then choose the good faces and let Elements do all the work.


Also worth mentioning is the 30 day trial is fully functional.


----------



## 2347

I'm new...but have always learned a lot from Leo's show on tv, back a few years. Very helpful forum here.

I really like http://www.picnik.com/ has been in beta.


----------



## Rick_in_Fla

Capture One 4 is a raw workflow software package that can be gotten free. When you purchase a Sandisk Extreme III Compact Flash card inside you will find a free seril # and instructions on where to download from. You can find out more about Capture One 4 from the link below.

http://www.phaseone.com/4/


----------



## ledudes

Does anyone know if any of these free editing programs allow you to do freehand cropping....similar to Adobe photoshop. I am looking to remove one background and put in another. On Adobe photoshop,I was able to cut out and object and use an eraser to remove more areas also. I can't get it to work on my new computer so I'm looking for one of these free programs that may do this.


----------



## ferrija1

ledudes said:


> Does anyone know if any of these free editing programs allow you to do freehand cropping....similar to Adobe photoshop. I am looking to remove one background and put in another. On Adobe photoshop,I was able to cut out and object and use an eraser to remove more areas also. I can't get it to work on my new computer so I'm looking for one of these free programs that may do this.


http://www.getpaint.net/


----------



## zzz

ledudes said:


> Does anyone know if any of these free editing programs allow you to do freehand cropping....similar to Adobe photoshop. I am looking to remove one background and put in another. On Adobe photoshop,I was able to cut out and object and use an eraser to remove more areas also. I can't get it to work on my new computer so I'm looking for one of these free programs that may do this.


"I'm sure Hewee can give you more info on this proggie.
http://www.vicman.net/vcwphoto/photo_f.htm
I had it years ago and it's still around. Must be good.
Happy Editing,
AZ


----------



## mandys

Hey its interesting to download image editing software.

Here is another such software-'QFX'. QFX has enhanced the Thumbnails Browser to make working with images from digital camera much easier. Using the Thumbnails Browser, selecting multiple images and opening them all at once becomes easier. Check out - http://www.qfx.com.

----------------------------------
New Trends


----------



## Guyzer

From what I could see at their site it isn't a free download. If that's the case I would request you delete the link as this thread is reserved for FREE stuff only.
Thanks..........


mandys said:


> Hey its interesting to download image editing software.
> 
> Here is another such software-'QFX'. QFX has enhanced the Thumbnails Browser to make working with images from digital camera much easier. Using the Thumbnails Browser, selecting multiple images and opening them all at once becomes easier. Check out *******************
> 
> ***********************


----------



## Cookiegal

Guyzer said:


> From what I could see at their site it isn't a free download. If that's the case I would request you delete the link as this thread is reserved for FREE stuff only.
> Thanks..........


I checked it out and there is a basic limited edition version that is offered as freeware.


----------



## Guyzer

Cookiegal said:


> I checked it out and there is a basic limited edition version that is offered as freeware.


Ummmmmmmmmm..... ok. I guess I missed that. Thanks for lookin' none the less.


----------



## Cookiegal

Guyzer said:


> Ummmmmmmmmm..... ok. I guess I missed that. Thanks for lookin' none the less.


You're welcome.


----------



## Jason

This is a short list of open source graphics tools that I've used and have found some of them really useful:


Gimp

inkscape

xaraxtreme

osflash

openclipart

flash-slideshow-maker

blender

Sorry if any of these have been posted, but I haven't read the whole thread.


----------



## fujikama

getpaint.net is the best freeware editing software out there. It runs a little slow sometimes but it can do pretty much whatever you need. It is up there with photoshop. I would rank it above most photo-editing software.


----------



## Stoner

fujikama said:


> getpaint.net is the best freeware editing software out there. It runs a little slow sometimes but it can do pretty much whatever you need. It is up there with photoshop. I would rank it above most photo-editing software.


How about a link?


----------



## fujikama

getpaint.com


----------



## Stoner

Thanks. 
I wasn't sure if getpaint.net was the same as paint.net.
I do have it installed but seldom use it as most of the editing I do is for the web or monitor. I seldom print out images anymore. Irfanview seems to handle the simple stuff well enough and quickly.

I just opened up paint.net to see what version I have (2.7) and my firewall stopped an out going connection by paint.net to 'home'.
Does the new version still do that and what is the purpose?


----------



## ferrija1

I love Paint.NET. :up:


----------



## drbali

_Virtual Photographer_ has been described as "One of the best Photoshop plug-ins around". It works fine in other program, too, such as PaintShopPro, etc.

I've been using it for years and consider it to be absolutely brilliant! And it's totally free.
http://www.optikvervelabs.com/


----------



## *Torpedo*

Stoner said:


> Thanks.
> I just opened up paint.net to see what version I have (2.7) and my firewall stopped an out going connection by paint.net to 'home'.
> Does the new version still do that and what is the purpose?


Paint.net "phones home" to check for updated versions.

You can turn it off in 2.7x by: File > Updates > un-check "Automatically check periodically".

Or in 3.3x by Help > Check for updates > Options > un-check Automatically check for newer versions of Paint.net.


----------



## Stoner

Thanks


----------



## nricklee

Wow, since after a long time i have got here my kind of stuff, Thanks techguy.


----------



## Lucky5tar

This might be a stupid question, but how do you change the colour in Paint.NET? Like brush colour, font colour etc...

EDIt/ Nvm, got it on the colours window


----------



## hewee

Need a program that is like PhotoShop with layers etc. Well does not do as much but it does a lot and it free but it's online and you need flash.

Go to http://www.pixlr.com/app/


----------



## fix246

My photo deluxe business program stops responding because the primary scratch disks are full, how can I delete wants in the disks,please??


----------



## fix246

My photo deluxe business program stops responding because the primary scratch disks are full, how can I delete what's in the disks,please??


----------



## Ziggy1

hewee said:


> Need a program that is like PhotoShop with layers etc. Well does not do as much but it does a lot and it free but it's online and you need flash.
> 
> Go to http://www.pixlr.com/app/


that's a cool web app,


----------



## fix246

I want to thank you for your help but my computer got wacked with a virus and had to be stripped and reprogramed by a local computer repair company. I don't know if that had anything to do with the photo program problem or not but I do want to thank. Ted


----------



## Noyb

Merry Christmas from Irfan ... Irfanview was just updated to version 4.22
http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## oil painter

Wow if I'd read this first I wouldn't have had to post a thread Thanks


----------



## necklacemaker

Guyzer said:


> Microsofts RAW Image Viewer.............
> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/digitalphotography/prophoto/raw.mspx
> 
> *Supported File Types and Camera Models*
> 
> The software supports the following image types:
> 
> - Canon EOS RAW images (.crw, .cr2, .tif)
> 
> - Nikon Electronic Format images (.nef)
> 
> - Bitmap images (.bmp)
> 
> - JPEG images (.jpg, .jpe, .jpeg)
> 
> - Windows Metafile images (.wmf)
> 
> - Tagged Image File Format images (.tif, .tiff)
> 
> - Graphics Interchange Format images (.gif)
> 
> - Portable Network Graphics images (.png)
> 
> The following new camera models are supported in the version 1.0 (Build 50) release of the Microsoft RAW Image Thumbnailer and Viewer:
> 
> - Canon EOS 1D Mark IIn
> 
> - Canon EOS 5D
> 
> - Nikon D2Hs
> 
> - Nikon D50
> 
> - Nikon D70s
> 
> - Nikon D200*
> 
> Camera models already supported in version 1.0:
> 
> - Canon EOS 1Ds
> 
> - Canon EOS 1D Mark II
> 
> - Canon EOS 1Ds Mark II
> 
> - Canon EOS D30
> 
> - Canon EOS D60
> 
> - Canon EOS 10D
> 
> - Canon EOS 20D
> 
> - Canon EOS Digital Rebel (300D)
> 
> - Canon EOS Digital Rebel XT
> 
> - Canon Powershot G2
> 
> - Canon Powershot G3
> 
> - Canon Powershot G5
> 
> - Canon Powershot G6
> 
> - Canon Powershot Pro1
> 
> - Canon Powershot s30
> 
> - Canon Powershot s50
> 
> - Canon Powershot s70
> 
> - Nikon D1
> 
> - Nikon D1x
> 
> - Nikon D2H
> 
> - Nikon D2x
> 
> - Nikon D70
> 
> - Nikon D100
> 
> - Nikon D200*
> 
> - Nikon Coolpix 8800
> 
> - Nikon Coolpix 5700


hmm...I clicked your link and got: 
We are sorry, the page you requested cannot be found.
The URL may be misspelled or the page you're looking for is no longer available. I'll try googling the name.


----------



## necklacemaker

Guyzer said:


> Microsofts RAW Image Viewer.............
> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/digitalphotography/prophoto/raw.mspx
> 
> *Supported File Types and Camera Models*
> 
> The software supports the following image types:
> 
> - Canon EOS RAW images (.crw, .cr2, .tif)
> 
> - Nikon Electronic Format images (.nef)
> 
> - Bitmap images (.bmp)
> 
> - JPEG images (.jpg, .jpe, .jpeg)
> 
> - Windows Metafile images (.wmf)
> 
> - Tagged Image File Format images (.tif, .tiff)
> 
> - Graphics Interchange Format images (.gif)
> 
> - Portable Network Graphics images (.png)
> 
> The following new camera models are supported in the version 1.0 (Build 50) release of the Microsoft RAW Image Thumbnailer and Viewer:
> 
> - Canon EOS 1D Mark IIn
> 
> - Canon EOS 5D
> 
> - Nikon D2Hs
> 
> - Nikon D50
> 
> - Nikon D70s
> 
> - Nikon D200*
> 
> Camera models already supported in version 1.0:
> 
> - Canon EOS 1Ds
> 
> - Canon EOS 1D Mark II
> 
> - Canon EOS 1Ds Mark II
> 
> - Canon EOS D30
> 
> - Canon EOS D60
> 
> - Canon EOS 10D
> 
> - Canon EOS 20D
> 
> - Canon EOS Digital Rebel (300D)
> 
> - Canon EOS Digital Rebel XT
> 
> - Canon Powershot G2
> 
> - Canon Powershot G3
> 
> - Canon Powershot G5
> 
> - Canon Powershot G6
> 
> - Canon Powershot Pro1
> 
> - Canon Powershot s30
> 
> - Canon Powershot s50
> 
> - Canon Powershot s70
> 
> - Nikon D1
> 
> - Nikon D1x
> 
> - Nikon D2H
> 
> - Nikon D2x
> 
> - Nikon D70
> 
> - Nikon D100
> 
> - Nikon D200*
> 
> - Nikon Coolpix 8800
> 
> - Nikon Coolpix 5700





necklacemaker said:


> hmm...I clicked your link and got:
> We are sorry, the page you requested cannot be found.
> The URL may be misspelled or the page you're looking for is no longer available. I'll try googling the name.


found the link here: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=8802


----------



## Guyzer

Please keep in mind the thread is years old and nobody has been keeping it UTD.
Please feel free to add your comments and links to FREE PHOTO EDITING software
if you know of any. If the page is dead and you find something newer please feel free to post that just like 
Necklacemaker just did.

Thanks, have a nice day and please come again.....


----------



## hewee

Some I posted you can not find today so good thing I downloaded it back then.


----------



## larra971

Thanks for this thread and the suggestions. Love them.


----------



## ngk0585

flavallee said:


> *IRFANVIEW 3.98*
> 
> http://www.irfanview.com/
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Best program around and free. I've used it for over 10 years and never disappointed. Highly recommended!


----------



## Nomadgirl97

Does it have any video tutorial on how to use this software? I'm a newbie in photo editing, it's gives me a hard time in using the software.



Guyzer said:


> I just though it was time to start a thread on where people can locate *FREE* Image Editing Software.
> In order to make it easy and user friendly I suggest posters provide a link along with a brief explanation as to it's capabilities.
> I'll start it off.
> ******************************************************************
> 
> This little app called " Image Resizer " ( for XP users only ) is brought to you by Microsoft as part of their Power Toys for XP. When used it will give you three selections to resize. For this site it's best that posted pictures be no larger than 640 x 480 which allows the majority of users to view the picture without having to scroll sideways. It will automatically add a new file name and place the picture in the same folder that your selection was made from.
> 
> You can find the download it here on the right hand side of the page about 3/4 of the way down. http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx
> Once downloaded, locate the file and double click it to begin the install process. It only takes seconds. To use the app just locate the picture you want to resize from within the folder, right click it, select " Resize Pictures ", choose the preset size you want and it's done.


----------



## Noyb

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=irfanview+tutorials


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

will always stick with gimp and photoscape when im not using photoshop.


----------



## Noyb

is *What* only for XP ????


----------



## Prairielily

Guyzer said:


> I just though it was time to start a thread on where people can locate *FREE* Image Editing Software.
> In order to make it easy and user friendly I suggest posters provide a link along with a brief explanation as to it's capabilities.
> I'll start it off.
> ******************************************************************
> 
> This little app called " Image Resizer " ( for XP users only ) is brought to you by Microsoft as part of their Power Toys for XP. When used it will give you three selections to resize. For this site it's best that posted pictures be no larger than 640 x 480 which allows the majority of users to view the picture without having to scroll sideways. It will automatically add a new file name and place the picture in the same folder that your selection was made from.
> 
> You can find the download it here on the right hand side of the page about 3/4 of the way down. http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx
> Once downloaded, locate the file and double click it to begin the install process. It only takes seconds. To use the app just locate the picture you want to resize from within the folder, right click it, select " Resize Pictures ", choose the preset size you want and it's done.


Thank you for the suggestion - is it only for Windows XP? I have Windows 10 and an older laptop that is Windows 7.


----------



## Noyb

This is a really old topic ... It's 14 years old now.
This should be a good summary.
I think the Image Resizer tool App might be making a comeback for W10.
I'll still Just use Irfanview, If it can't handle the edit I'll switch to Photoshop.

https://www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-digital-image-viewer.htm
Some viewers can also preform simple edit tasks ... others might be getting advanced

https://www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-digital-image-editor.htm
It may take an advanced _(Hard to learn)_ Editor to perform the tasks not in Viewers.


----------



## 2twenty2

Windows 10 power toys includes "Image Resizer"

All Microsoft's PowerToys for Windows 10, Explained

https://www.howtogeek.com/665780/all-microsofts-powertoys-for-windows-10-explained/


----------



## TechWizard05

Photopea: IDK if anyone has posted this?
Free photo editing software a lot like photoshop; but with ads

https://www.photopea.com/


----------



## Prairielily

TechWizard05 said:


> Photopea: IDK if anyone has posted this?
> Free photo editing software a lot like photoshop; but with ads
> 
> https://www.photopea.com/


Is it just being developed or is it ready to be downloaded?


----------



## TechWizard05

Prairielily said:


> Is it just being developed or is it ready to be downloaded?


Photopea is all online but you can download the webpage, it has been out for a while


----------



## Prairielily

TechWizard05 said:


> Photopea is all online but you can download the webpage, it has been out for a while


Thanks I will check it out


----------



## ngk0585

flavallee said:


> *IRFANVIEW 3.98*
> 
> http://www.irfanview.com/
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Got to be one of the best. Used it for years. download the plugins as well. for newer computers download the 64 bit version. Version 4.57 - 64 bit (06/2021)


----------

